# Any Baltimore/Maryland peeps around these parts?



## hypnot1c (Dec 1, 2014)

Wouldn't mind starting a congregation if there was some...


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I Do*



hypnot1c said:


> Wouldn't mind starting a congregation if there was some...


But i live like a few miles outside Baltimore.. with google maps, it's 39 min by car, unfortunately i don't drive at the moment.


----------



## hypnot1c (Dec 1, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> But i live like a few miles outside Baltimore.. with google maps, it's 39 min by car, unfortunately i don't drive at the moment.


 We need to get a group started!

Where's the rest of my Baltimre/MD peeps??!!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

hypnot1c said:


> We need to get a group started!
> 
> Where's the rest of my Baltimre/MD peeps??!!


Yeah.. there's not a lot of Maryland people


----------



## hypnot1c (Dec 1, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> Yeah.. there's not a lot of Maryland people


 Dang, it would be cool if there was around 5 to 6 (or more) people that would be willing to meet up every couple of weeks, or something.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

hypnot1c said:


> Dang, it would be cool if there was around 5 to 6 (or more) people that would be willing to meet up every couple of weeks, or something.


That would be nice.. i know a few Maryland people on here, but i haven't kept contact with some of them.


----------



## hypnot1c (Dec 1, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> That would be nice.. i know a few Maryland people on here, but i haven't kept contact with some of them.


 Hopefully if there are some others out there they'll come to this thread.

That Florida thread is bumping lol. Hopefully this one can get some traction.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

hypnot1c said:


> Hopefully if there are some others out there they'll come to this thread.
> 
> That Florida thread is bumping lol. Hopefully this one can get some traction.


It depends on the state.. & likely amount of people, Maryland isn't a very big state.. if you combine VA & D.C, you'll probably get a lot of people


----------

